

Aaron Swartz Memorial at the Internet Archive [video] - spdy
http://archive.org/details/AaronSwartzMemorialAtTheInternetArchive?start=4954

======
jf
If you only watch one speech from this memorial, watch the speech from Carl
Malamud:
[http://archive.org/details/AaronSwartzMemorialAtTheInternetA...](http://archive.org/details/AaronSwartzMemorialAtTheInternetArchive?start=4954)

~~~
wglb
And Taren's.

------
cgcardona
There was also a great memorial hackathon around the world over the weekend.

Details:

[https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Worldwide_Aaron_Swartz_Memo...](https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Worldwide_Aaron_Swartz_Memorial_Hackathons)

[https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Aaron_Swartz_Memorial_Hacka...](https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Aaron_Swartz_Memorial_Hackathon)

------
benatkin
This marks the end of the grieving for me, to the extent that my mind allows.
One of the saddest deaths of someone I didn't know personally. RIP, Aaron.

~~~
cgcardona
Same here. I didn't know Aaron personally but can't remember being so affected
by a strangers death.

Thanks for everything and RIP Aaron.

------
ycuser
Aaron achieved so much so young and had the potential to change the world even
more for better. Everytime I hear his name or read a post about him cannot
help my anger at the people who pushed him to the edge. I can only hope the
people responsible for his untimely death are soon brought to justice .

